# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Pyetje te veshtira!

## Elton80

1 Kor 15:29

Përndryshe çfarë do të bëjnë ata që pagëzohen për të vdekurit? Në qoftë se me të vërtetë të vdekurit nuk ringjallen, përse ata edhe pagëzohen për të vdekurit?


Mesa di une vetem Mormonet e praktikojne "pagezimin per te vdekurit" ne baze te ketij vargu.

Askush deri me sot nuk me ka dhene nje pergjigje te kenaqshme.

A e di njeri kuptimin e ketij vargu?

Faleminderit.

Pas kesaj kam disa pyetje te tjera te veshtira.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## land

> 1 Kor 15:29
> Përndryshe çfarë do të bëjnë ata që pagëzohen për të vdekurit? Në qoftë se me të vërtetë të vdekurit nuk ringjallen, përse ata edhe pagëzohen për të vdekurit?


Bah!  mmmmmmm
Per nder varg qe te ze ngushte!
Gjithsesi, duke perjashtuar mundesine qe ketu te behet fjale per ndonje sekt te hershem te krishtere, ose ndonje grupim me doktrine te veçante "sauliane"... do te thosha se mund te jete loje "fjalesh"; dmth si tip "iluzioni optik" qe ndodh kur lexon fjale te vendosura ne kete menyre dhe rend.
Seriozisht, 



> ...çfarë do të bëjnë ata që pagëzohen për të vdekurit...


çfare vdekje po shtjellon Pali ketu? Cilet te vdekur? Mbase behet fjale per vete ata qe po pagezohen, te cilet ne momentin e pagezimit mund te quhen ne menyre te figurshme "te vdekur"; dhe momenti i daljes prej ujit; mund te shihet ne menyre te figurshme si "ringjallja" prej kesaj vdekjeje(te meparshme).



> ...Në qoftë se me të vërtetë të vdekurit nuk ringjallen, përse ata edhe pagëzohen për të vdekurit


Dmth qe pagezimi nuk ka kuptim nese ringjallja nuk eshte reale.
Dhe ne ate kapitull te Korintasve, po shtjellohet e njejta gje. - dhe shpresa ne te ardhmen...
Me fjale te varfera: Une u pagezova per te vdekurit(per te qenit i vdekur) tim; nese ringjallja nuk egziston, pse te pagezohesha? 
Duket qarte, po ta lexosh ne kontekst, qe Pali kete leter e ka shkruar me nje qellim(ringjallja). - Kisha e Korintit  eshte qortuar per shume gjera te tjera ne kete leter, dhe i jane dhene edhe shume mesime te ndryshme. Mesa duket, ky mesim u eshte derguar per shkak se ndoshta Kisha e Korintit po kalonte nje kohe te veshtire me problemin e ringjalljes. Derisa u ka shkruar Pali, atehere me te vertete duhet te kene pasur nevoje per sqarim. 
Nuk ka qene e rralle neper kisha(dhe endè sot e kesaj dite gjithashtu) qe mendimet e besimtareve, pleqve ose barinjve te kishes te ndesheshin me njeri-tjetrin. Madje ka pasur edhe konflikte te brendshme.
Imagjinojeni vete, Eltono: ne sot kemi trasheguar gjithe ate bibel; te plote, pa asnje mungese, si ne doktrine ashtu dhe mesim e profeci... Megjithate, sa kisha dhe denominacione te ndryshme ka sot? E sa prej tyre edhe urrehen(me njeri tjetrin)...!
Pra, ne qe e kemi Biblen te plote, dhe: "...hahemi mish me njeri-tjetrin e kafshojme njeri-tjetrin...", po ata ne ate kohe qe s'kane patur asgje te shkruar, perveç ndonje rrotulli te Torahut???(hajt, ja dhe ndonje leter te Palit)
Me siguri duhet te kete pasur mosemarreveshje ne lidhje me ringjalljen; dhe eshte e qarte qe disa te krishtere pagezoheshin edhe pa besuar ne ringjalljen...
Por te jesh i krishtere, e te mos kete ringjallje, eshte gjeja me e kote ne bote...
(sigurisht kane patur Frymen, po po te ishte çdo gje e perfunduar, edhe letra nuk do ishte shkruar, apo jo?)

Une mendoj qe eshte keshtu zemra... Nuk e perjashtoj mundesine qe te jem gabim, as edhe qe te kete ndonje pergjigje tjeter me te pelqyeshme. Oh Zot, behet fjale per Biblen... dhe çdo varg varet edhe nga momenti e nga frymezimi qe te jepet... Nuk ka asgje te "vdekme" aty; çdo gje eshte ne dore te Frymes per ta zbuluar; sipas kohes...   :buzeqeshje:  
Por, nuk mendoj kurre se mund te behet fjale per te njejtin pagezim "alla mormonçe"... - Nuk eshte e para gje qe ata te shkrete e marrin mbrapsht; vete e thone qe Ameriken e kane zbuluar çifutet 600 e ca vjet para Krishtit... çfare prisni tjeter?
Vetem se keto gjera jane perla, Eltono, dhe nuk mendoj qe eshte mire t'i hidhni ketu...: "mos ua hidhni perlat .... " 
Me respekt...  ZTB   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Astrit77

> 1 Kor 15:29
> 
> Përndryshe çfarë do të bëjnë ata që pagëzohen për të vdekurit? Në qoftë se me të vërtetë të vdekurit nuk ringjallen, përse ata edhe pagëzohen për të vdekurit?


Pyetja eshte me te vertete e veshtire. Nga disa studius mendohet se ne Korinth ne ate kohe kur eshte shkruar kjo leter qe disa te krishtere pagezoheshin ne vend te besimtareve te tjere qe kishin vdekur, por nuk ishin pagezuar. Megjithekete i gjithe fokusi i Palit ketu ashtu si edhe gjate gjithe kapitullit te 15 te kesaj letre eshte tek ringjallja, vargu 13, 16 "ne qofte se nuk ka ringjallje te te vdekurve as Krishti nuk u ringjall", vargu 17 "por ne qofte se Krishti nuk eshte ringjallur, i kote eshte besimi juaj; ju jeni ende ne mekatet tuaja." e keshtu me radhe. Rreziku ne ate kohe ne kishen e Korintit ishte se disa mohonin ringjalljen edhe pse praktikonin pagezimin per te vdekurit ndoshta te aferm te familjeve te tyre apo besimtare qe kishin vdekur pa u pagezuar.

 Tani per momentin nuk kam kohe te shpjegoj me shume aq sa di, por ne dashte Zoti do te pergjigjem me vone.

 Pershendetje te gjitheve ne Krishtin nga Astriti!

----------


## Elton80

Banished,

Besoj se i je afruar shume kuptimit te sakte te vargut.

Eshte mjaft e vertete qe Korintasit ishin te ngaterruar ne cdo doktrine, prandaj nuk eshte cudi qe edhe ne ringjalljen te ishin te tille.

Megjithate, tani sapo pata nje mendim tjeter me interpretimin e mundshem te vargut.

 1 Kor 15:29

Përndryshe çfarë do të bëjnë ata që pagëzohen për të vdekurit? Në qoftë se me të vërtetë të vdekurit nuk ringjallen, përse ata edhe pagëzohen për të vdekurit?

Nje gje qe e dime me siguri eshte se pagezimi eshte nje shembelltyre e vdekjes, varrosjes dhe ringjalljes se Krishtit. Kapitulli 15 shpjegon se ashtu si Krishti u ringjall, edhe ne do te ringjallemi nje dite. Dhe nqs Krishti nuk u ringjall, as ne nuk do ringjallemi.

Mqs pagezimi eshte nje shembelltyre e kesaj, atehere vargu po thote se besimtaret pagezohen si nje deshmi ndaj te pashpetuarve, se Krishti vdiq dhe u ringjall, dhe ne qe besojme ne te do ringjallemi gjithashtu.

Pra shprehja "per te vdekurit" nuk ka te beje me njerez te vdekur, por me te pashpetuarit. Kete e mbeshtes ne vargje te tilla:


 Mateu 8:22

Por Jezusi i tha: Më ndiq, dhe lëri të vdekurit të varrosin të vdekurit e vet``.

Te vdekurit (e pare) per te cilet Jezusi po flet jane jobesimtaret.

Dmth, vargu tregon (sipas mendimit tim tani) se besimtaret pagezohen per t'i treguar jobesimtareve se ne besojme se Krishti vdiq, u varros dhe u ringjall, dhe per shkak te besojme tek Ai si shpetimtari yne, Ai do te ringjalli trupat tane te vdekshem nje dite?

Si mendoni?

P.S. Pershendetje vella Astrit.

----------


## Matrix

Dua te vazhdoj me nje "pyetje tjeter te veshtire".

A DUHET PATJETER QE CDO I KRISHTER TE PAGEZOHET (ME UJE)?


Nqs PO, atehere, perse duhet qe nje i krishter t'i bindet nje urdheri?
(duke marre parasysh qe ai eshte rilindur nga Fryma dhe s'eshte me nen ligje dhe rregulla)

Nqs JO, atehere perse pagezimi (me uje) permendet shpesh ne Veprat e Apostujve, dhe perdorej nga Kisha e Hershme?

(Ne rast se dikush mendon se kjo ishte thjesht per deshmi, atehere perse te krishteret pagezoheshin dhe ne vende ku nuk i shihte kush, pra ne vende ku nuk kishte jo-besimtare, keshtu qe nuk kishin se kujt t'i jepnin deshmi?)

----------


## Elton80

Nje i Krishtere duhet t'i bindet nje urdheri sepse urdheri vjen nga Zoti.

Ti thua qe nje i krishtere s'eshte me nen ligje dhe rregulla, po a eshte e vertete kjo?

Nje i krishtere s'eshte nen ligje dhe rregulla PER SHPETIM, por kjo s'do te thote qe s'ka ligje dhe rregulla qe duhet te ndjeki pas shpetimit.

Madje, Krishti vete tha:

Gjoni 14:15

Nëse më doni, zbatoni* urdhërimet e mia.*

Pagezimi eshte nje urdherim prandaj cdo i krishtere duhet te pagezohet.

Pagezimi eshte hapi i pare i bindjes ndaj Zotit, pasi nuk kerkon asnje aftesi, por thjesht bindje.

Eshte mahnitese per mua se sa te krishtere refuzojne te pagezohen. Nese refuzojne te binden ne nje gje kaq te thjeshte, nuk do te binden ne gjera te tjera. Eshte kaq e thjeshte.

----------


## Matrix

Pra, nqs e kam kuptuar drejt, sipas teje pagezimi eshte nje nder urdherimet e Krishtit.

Ajo qe nuk kuptoj eshte se si, dhe pas marrjes SHPETIMIT, duhet te kete akoma urdherime?

Mua kjo me duket pak kontradiktore.


Perse thote Pali se 

"Ju nuk jemi me nen ligj, por nen hir" (Romakeve 6:14)

----------


## Matrix

Si mund te kuptohen keto vargje tek Jakobi 5:

13 A vuan ndonje nga ju? Le te lutet. A eshte i gezuar ndokush? Le te kendoje psalme!
 14 A eshte i semure ndonje nga ju? Le te therrase pleqte e kishes dhe ata te luten permbi te, dhe le ta lyejne me vaj ne emer te Zotit,
 15 dhe lutja e besimit do ta shpetoje te semurin dhe Zoti do ta mekembe; dhe nese ka bere mekate, ato do t`i falen.
 16 Rrefeni fajet njeri tjetrit dhe lutuni per njeri tjetrin, qe te sheroheni; shume fuqi ka lutja e te drejtit kur behet me gjithe shpirt.


Cfare eshte kjo lyerje me vaj qe praktikohej ne Kishen e Jeruzalemit dhe perse nuk praktikohet sot?

----------


## Elton80

Urdherimet nuk kane te bejne me shpetimin por me jeten ne Krisht pas shpetimit. Ku qendron problemi ketu?

"Ju nuk jemi me nen ligj, por nen hir" (Romakeve 6:14)

Amen! Ligji ne dhjaten e vjeter u dha si udhe shpetimi. Askush s'e mbante dot, prandaj erdhi Krishti. Ne nuk jemi me nen ate ligj.

Nuk e di si nuk e paske vene re, por lexo cilen leter te duash nga ato drejtuar kishave, dhe shiko kohen e foljeve. Shumica jane urdherore.

Shembuj:

Gjoni 14:15

Nëse më doni, zbatoni *urdhërimet* e mia.

1 Thes 4:2-8

2 *Sepse ju e dini se ç`urdhërime ju lamë nga ana e Zotit Jezus.*
3 Sepse ky është vullneti i Perëndisë: shenjtërimi juaj; të hiqni dorë nga kurvëria;
4 që secili prej jush të dijë ta mbajë enën e vet në shenjtëri dhe me nder,
5 jo me pasione epshi, si johebre që nuk e njohin Perëndinë,
6 dhe që askush të mos mashtrojë ose t`ia hedhë në punë vëllait të vet, sepse Perëndia është hakmarrësi për të gjitha këto gjëra, sikurse edhe ju thamë më parë dhe e dëshmuam.
7 Sepse Perëndia nuk na thirri në ndyrësi, por në shenjtërim.
8 *Prandaj ai që i përbuz këto gjëra, nuk përbuz një njeri, por Perëndinë që ju dha edhe Frymën e tij të Shenjtë.* 


1 Thes 5:16-22

16 Jini gjithmonë të gëzuar.
17 Lutuni pa pushim.
18 Për çdo gjë falënderoni sepse i tillë është vullneti i Perëndisë në Krishtin Jezus për ju.
19 Mos e shuani Frymën.
20 Mos i përbuzni profecitë.
21 Provoni të gjitha, mbani të mirën.
22 Hiqni dorë nga çdo dukje e ligë.

Keto me duket urdherime vella, te pakten keshtu jane shkruajtur. Nuk shoh te thuhet "nese ju pelqen juve", apo "nese keni deshire".

Shembuj te tille ka me qindra.

----------


## land

> Megjithate, tani sapo pata nje mendim tjeter me interpretimin e mundshem te vargut.
>  1 Kor 15:29 Përndryshe çfarë do të bëjnë ata që pagëzohen për të vdekurit? Në qoftë se me të vërtetë të vdekurit nuk ringjallen, përse ata edhe pagëzohen për të vdekurit?Mqs pagezimi eshte nje shembelltyre e kesaj, atehere vargu po thote se besimtaret pagezohen si nje deshmi ndaj te pashpetuarve, se Krishti vdiq dhe u ringjall, dhe ne qe besojme ne te do ringjallemi gjithashtu.Pra shprehja "per te vdekurit" nuk ka te beje me njerez te vdekur, por me te pashpetuarit.



Egzaktesisht te njejten gje po thosha dhe une, por me fjale te tjera.
Prandaj edhe thashe qe nuk po marr fare parasysh ndonje ngaterrim doktrinor, perndryshe Pali do t'ua kishte bere te qarte fare!
Pagezimi per nje person te vdekur eshte herezi ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales.
Prandaj, me nje fjale: "te vdekurit" eshte gjendja e personit qe po pagezohet, dhe jo nje person tjeter.

Me falni qe u ktheva perseri ne pyetjen e pare, se e pashe qe keni nderruar teme...

----------


## Manulaki

> Si mund te kuptohen keto vargje tek Jakobi 5:
> 
> 13 A vuan ndonje nga ju? Le te lutet. A eshte i gezuar ndokush? Le te kendoje psalme!
>  14 A eshte i semure ndonje nga ju? Le te therrase pleqte e kishes dhe ata te luten permbi te, dhe le ta lyejne me vaj ne emer te Zotit,
>  15 dhe lutja e besimit do ta shpetoje te semurin dhe Zoti do ta mekembe; dhe nese ka bere mekate, ato do t`i falen.
>  16 Rrefeni fajet njeri tjetrit dhe lutuni per njeri tjetrin, qe te sheroheni; shume fuqi ka lutja e te drejtit kur behet me gjithe shpirt.
> 
> 
> Cfare eshte kjo lyerje me vaj qe praktikohej ne Kishen e Jeruzalemit dhe perse nuk praktikohet sot?


Keto praktikohen nga Kisha Ortodokse ne Korce dhe ketu ne Amerike si edhe nga Kisha Ungjillore ku une kam bere pjese ne Korce dhe ne Greqi.
Me shpjegim do te vij tjeter here se tani s'kam shume kohe.
Pershendetje!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Matrix

Elton,

A zbatohet ky urdherim (i lyerjes me vaj) ne Kishen ku shkon ti?

----------


## Elton80

Po praktikohet. E kam pare kete per disa anetare qe kerkuan lutje per sherim. Megjithate duhet te theksoj se nuk eshte vaji ajo qe i sheron. Vaji eshte simbolizim i Frymes se Shenjte.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ne lidhje me pyetjen e Eltonit, mendoj se eshte nje teme mjaft e diksutuar.
 Ne konteks ky varg duket sikur kryhet nje pagezim per dike qe ka vdekur, por nuk eshte ashtu. Mbeshtes mendimin e banished. Kryesisht Pali eshte duke mesuar kishen e korinthit, rreth qellimit te pagezimit qe kryen besimtari i krishtere. Edhe sot e kesaj dite ka plot te krishtere, qe e shohin pagezimin thjesht nje rrit, te cilin per shkak te tradites apo religjionit qe ndjekin, duhet ta kryejne.  Por tek letra e Romakeve, Pali na deshmon se cili eshte thelbi i pagezimt, dhe perse i krishteri duhet ta kryeje. Per kete  Pali thote: ... te gjithe ne qe u pagezuam ne Krishtin, u pagezuam ne vdekjen e tij...
 Kur Pali thote: "se ata qe pagezohen per te vdekurit" , ketu Pali do tju tregoje Korinthasve, thelbin e pagezimit, i cili eshte VDEKJA se bashku me KRISHTIN. Pra Pali ketu, mendoj une, mer si shembull ata qe vertet pagezohen ne Krishtin Jezus, ku qellimi i tyre eshte vdekja me Krishtin. "Nese te vdekurit nuk ringjallen, atehere, perse ata dhe pagezohen( per vdekjen me Krishtin), thote Pali? Por perse mormonet japin nje mesim te gabuar? Kjo sepse mohojne Krishtin, dhe kush nuk ka Birin nuk ka as Atin. Kush nuk ka Fjalen Perendi, nuk ka as MESAZHIN e fjales, qe na jepet permes bibles.
 Mesimi biblik rreth pagezimit te besimtarit te krishter eshte shume i qarte dhe i plote. Pra ai i Krishtere i cili ka Krishtin ne zemer te tij, njeh plotesisht  cfare eshte Pagezimi, dhe perse i krishteri pagezohet . Pagezimi eshte nje akt qe duhet ta kryeje personalisht cdo besimtar, i cili ka erdhur ne kembe te Krishtit dhe ka bere rrefimin e mekateve. Si shembull kemi: Kur njeriu lind, ai vjen ne kete bote( gjate procesit kur gruaja shtatezene lind) permes ujit ( ujrave). Po keshtu kur Izraeli braktisi Egjyptin kaloi po permes UJRAVE, i cili eshte dhe pagezimi i kombit te Perendise. Vetem pas daljes nga Egjypti, Izraeli u quajt nje komb i formuar plotesisht  nen Perendine.  Lidhur me kete konteks, kemi dhe lindjen e krijeses se re ne Krisht, e cila vjen permes UJIT dhe FRYMES se Perendise. 
Nese mormonet do te njihnin Krishtin e vertete, nuk do te ndiqnin mesime qe te shpien kunder Krishtit.

----------


## Elton80

Besoj se eshte koha te kalojme ne nje pyetje tjeter. Kjo eshte nje pyetje per te cilen akoma s'kam gjetur pergjigje.

Jakobi 1:13,14


13 Askush kur tundohet të mos thotë: ``Jam tunduar nga Perëndinë``, sepse Perëndia nuk mund të tundohet nga e keqja, dhe ai vet nuk tundon asnjeri.
14 Por secili tundohet i udhëhequr dhe i mashtruar nga lakminë e vet.

Si mund t'i kuptojme keto vargje ne tundimin e Krishtit? Ai ishte Perendia i shfaqur ne mish, megjithate u tundua? Se dyti, ai ishte i shenjte, nuk kishte lakmi mishi qe ta conte ne tundim.

Ju lutem ta bazoni mendimin tuaj nga Bibla, me vargje qe hedhin drite mbi kete pyetje.

Faleminderit

----------


## land

> Si mund t'i kuptojme keto vargje ne tundimin e Krishtit? Ai ishte Perendia i shfaqur ne mish, megjithate u tundua? Se dyti, ai ishte i shenjte, nuk kishte lakmi mishi qe ta conte ne tundim.


Elton... Kam nje pyetje per ju. Po ua bej per here te dyte:
Po ju, vertete nuk i dini keto gjera, apo pyesni sa per te hapur nje teme?
Sinqerisht po ju pyes... mos ma merrni me te keq.

Krishti u tundua ne te gjitha gjerat. Keshtu thote Bibla. Madje Krishti u tundua per te gjithe ne; dhe ne te gjitha anet e mishit.
Nuk ka lidhje fakti qe ai ishte Perendia i shfaqur ne mish... Nuk ka lidhje me tundimin, dhe nuk i sherbeu kjo natyre per te qene imun ndaj tundimit. Perndryshe, vete zbritja e Tij mbi toke, dhe shenjteria(te qenit i shenjte, te mbeturit pa mekat) e tij nuk do te kishin kuptim. Perndryshe, nga çfare mbeti pa mekat ai? ç'kuptim kishte qe te lindte nga virgjeresha, te jetonte dhe 33 vjet e gjysem mbi toke, kur mund te zbriste direkt, e te kryqezohej? Diheshin gjerat prej profecive sesi do te shkonin... atehere? Bibla eshte plot me shkrime qe thone qe Krishti u tundua si te gjithe ne, u tundua dhe per te gjithe ne. Psh lexo: Heb. 2:5-18(nenvizo:17,18).
Krishti ishte i shenjte, sepse mbeti i shenjte, jo sepse nuk tundohej, por, sepse tundohej dhe nuk binte ne mekat. Psh, djalli e tundoi ne shkretetire per 40 dite me rradhe; madje 3 tundimet finale ishin ato me te peshtirat.(te pershkruara psh. tek Luka 4:1-13, etj)
Nese Krishti(Hyu i zbritur ne mish) nuk tundohej, mbi cilin mekat fitoi?
Fundi i fundit, shenjtoret tundohen qe te bien ne mekat, e jo mekataret qe nderkohe jane skllever te mekatit.
Nuk e di nese i jam pergjigjur asaj qe donit te pyesni...

sub umbra alarum tuarum

----------


## Elton80

Banished,

Nuk e di pse kujton se cdo pyetje qe bej ia di pergjigjen. Kesaj psh nuk ia di pergjigjen, ne fakt po te lexoje me vemendje fjaline e pare te pyetjes se fundit   :buzeqeshje:   do e shikoje se une thosha qarte qe nuk ia di pergjigjen.

Faleminderit per pergjigjen, megjithese nuk me duket e plote. Ndoshta nuk e kam shpjeguar qarte pyetjen time.

Pyetja ime ishte kjo: Vargu thote qe Perendia nuk tundohet. Apo jo? Por Krishti ishte Perendia ne mish, ajo jo? Jam dakord me ato qe thua ti, vecse nuk kuptoj pse vargu qe une solla si shembull nuk zbatohet per Krishtin.

Pjesa tjeter e pyetjes qe eshte me konfuze per mua, thuhet se cdo njeri tundohet i shtyre nga lakmite e tij. Krishti s'kishte lakmi te mishit, sepse ishte pa mekat edhe ne mish. Atehere si u tundua Ai, perderisa s'kishte lakmi?

A e kupton pyetjen time tani?

Meqe jemi ketu, le ta zgjerojme me tej pyetjen. OK, meqenese djalli e tundoi Krishtin, a ishte  e mundur qe Ai te mekatonte? Nqs jo, pse e tundoi djalli? Nqs po, cfare do te ndodhte nese ai do kishte mekatuar?

Faleminderit per pergjigjet.

----------


## land

Pershendetje Elton.
Pikerisht, atehere pyetjes suaj i jam pergjigjur plotesisht.
Mbase nuk ju eshte dukur e qarte. Le ta marrim me shtruar.



> Vargu thote qe Perendia nuk tundohet. Apo jo? Por Krishti ishte Perendia ne mish;... pse vargu qe une solla si shembull nuk zbatohet per Krishtin.


Krishti ishte Perendia i shfaqur ne mish.  Shume dakord. Por kjo nuk do te thote qe Krishti nuk mund te tundohej. Perderisa u vesh me mish, dmth qe tundimi ishte fakt i kryer, dhe domosdoshmeri. Perndryshe zbritja e Perendise ne mish nuk do te kishte kuptim. Nuk do te flisnim as per "zbritje", perderisa Perendia eshte i kudondodhur. Prandaj thashe: Krishti fitoi mbi mekatin; por, kunder cilit mekat fitoi? Nese ai nuk mund te tundohej, mbi cilin mekat korri fitore? 
Tani, Bibla thote: "i cili edhe pse kishte natyre Perendie nuk e perdori kete si shkak per te qene i barabarte me Perendine... dhe duke u veshur me mish e peruli veten dhe u be i bindur deri ne vdekje, deri ne vdekjen e kryqit..."



> Pjesa tjeter e pyetjes qe eshte me konfuze per mua, thuhet se cdo njeri tundohet i shtyre nga lakmite e tij. Krishti s'kishte lakmi te mishit, sepse ishte pa mekat edhe ne mish. Atehere si u tundua Ai, perderisa s'kishte lakmi?


çfare eshte ndryshimi midis lakmise dhe tundimit? A nuk vjen tundimi si pasoje e nje mungese qe ka njeriu, qe e ndjen ose qe bindet te ndjeje? A nuk eshte lakmia e njejta gje? A nuk kane te njejten natyre?
Ne çfare mund te tundohej Krishti? A nuk duhej t'i ofronte tunduesi(djalli) nje diçka qe Krishti nuk e kishte; me sakte, qe mishi i Krishtit nuk kishte?
Psh; Krishti nuk kishte grua, dhe vdiq i virgjer... A thua nuk u tundua Krishti nga kjo ane?.... Psh, mishi i kerkonte te gezonte nje jete "te gjate", a nuk e tundoi djalli me gojen e Pjetrit kur i tha qe "mos ndodhte kurre qe ti te vdesesh"; nderkohe qe i gjithe misioni i misherimit dhe zbritjes se Fjales ne toke ishte pikerisht per ate pune,-kryqezimin?
Kush tha qe s'kishte lakmi? Dmth, qe t'i beheshin oferta(tundime) qe te shtynin ne mekat? Fakti qe u tundua, dmth qe iu perqas lakmia, sa here qe u gjend ne tundim, dmth, balleperballe me mekatin; por, kurre nuk mekatoi, dhe gjithnje i theu tundimet, dhe rrjedhimisht theu dhe mekatin.



> meqenese djalli e tundoi Krishtin, a ishte e mundur qe Ai te mekatonte? Nqs jo, pse e tundoi djalli? Nqs po, cfare do te ndodhte nese ai do kishte mekatuar?


Derisa djalli e tundoi, kjo nuk do te thote gje ne lidhje me ate qe Krishti mund apo s'mund te mekatonte. Por, pergjigja eshte e prere: PO! Mund edhe te mekatonte, nese do te bente zgjedhjen e gabuar(tundimin)! Perndryshe, nese NUK MUND TE MEKATONTE, pse do mburrej kot Babai yne me Krishtin? Pse do te thoshte qe "Ja, ne te jam i kenaqur"? Per çfare ishte i kenaqur? Sepse, per 33 vjet tundime ne kete toke, Krishti KURRE NUK MEKATOI! Dhe gjithshka ishte ne doren e tij, po te donte edhe mekatonte. Por, ne kete rast, zbritja e tij do te ishte e kote. Do te duhej nje flijim tjeter per te falur mekatet e mishit te Krishtit... dhe ky Krisht nuk do te mund te shpetonte boten. Po si mund te deshtonte i VETMI, I PERNDRITSHMI? Ja pra, qe duroi deri ne fund, dhe u tundua me shume se gjithe ne te tjeret te marre se bashku; A nuk ka te drejte Babai te krenohet me te???
Une e refuzoj te imagjinoj se çdo te kishte ndodhur nese Krishti nuk do te kishte dale fitimtar... Kujdes vella, gjeni force, se ky eshte tundim klasik qe perdoret kunder besimtarit. Nje pergjigje e mire ndaj kesaj eshte t'i kujtosh tunduesit: "FITOI! FITOI! DHE NUK KA KTHIM MBRAPA, TASHME U KRYE"! 
Prandaj, kujto fjalet qe thote Bibla: "...ata nuk u thelluan ne misteret e Satanit...".
Rrjedhte fuqia, drita dhe lumturia e Zotit ne zemren tuaj vella....
sub umbra alarum tuarum

----------


## Matrix

Ne rast se shohim tundimet qe i beri Djallit Krishtit, ato ishin shfrytezime te errta te vullnetit dhe te natyres se Tij si Perendi.

-Keshtu djalli i kujtoi Krishtit se ishte i fuqishem dhe mund ta predorte kete fuqi per te mposhtur urine
"Thuaji ketij guri te behet buke"

-Shfrytezoi deshiren e Krishtit per t'i terhequr te gjitha pas Vetes, dhe i tha se kete mund ta bente thjesht duke bere nje mrekulli spektakolare (psh hedhja nga Tempulli), ose thjesht duke ju perkulur Satanit.

-I tregoi se Ai ishte Krishti i pavdekshem, ndaj nuk kishte perse te kalonte ne kryq dhe kryqi ishte dicka e kote per Te.

Pra Djalli perdori Ate qe Krishti ne fakt e kishte, por e ktheu ne anen tjeter, duke tunduar Krishtin qe te perdorte fuqine e Tij si Perendi, sepse Djalli nuk donte qe te perballej me nje njeri dhe te mposhtej prej nje njeriu.

----------


## Manulaki

"Perendia nuk tundohet..." kjo nuk eshte ne kuptimin njerezor te fjales, por ne kuptimin qe ne si njerez te mos e provokojme Perendine por thjesht te kemi besim ne Te. Po te kujtoj nga Dhjata e Vjeter ngjarjen e Gideonit. Ai e "tundoi" Perendine perpara se te besonte ne Te. I kerkoi shenja per t'i besuar planin qe Perendia i kishte shfaqur. Pse Maria ka vlerat e saj ne lidhje me planin e Perendise? Thjesht sepse ajo besoi dhe iu bind zerit te tij ne nje menyre qe asnje njeri me perpara nuk e kishte bere. Ajo u be Eva e bindur e njerezimit. Ajo nuk kerkoi shenja dhe as e "tundoi" Perendine ne lidhje me fjalen e Ai i kishte folur por thjesht tha: "U befte sipas fjales sate!"
Ky eshte tundimi per te cilin flitet ne vargje. "Mos e tundoni Perendine!" Eshte me qellim qe ne vete te mos biem ne tundimin e mosbesimit. Nese Perendia thote dicka ne duhet te veprojme ne besim dhe jo ne shenjat qe Ai do te vendose te na i jape ose jo. Nese ne do ta vendosim besimin tone gjithmone ne shenjat, mrekullite...etj, ka shume mundesi qe te genjehemi.
*Pra po e rishkruaj: "Mos e tundoni Perendine!" eshte qe: Ne si besimtare te mos tundohemi nga mosbesimi yne!*

----------

